# Definition of googan.



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

A fishing (not sexual) term for lowlife, shore(bank) fishermen who baitfish typically without a license, regard to regulations, and etiquette towards other people, especially other fishermen following the rules.
Damn, I couldn't find a spot at the river yesterday. It was totally full of googans hogging up the place, dropping f-bombs, and snagging fish.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Googan is an honorable Irish surname from County Cork Ireland.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Googan sounds like a disease*


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fish123 said:


> A fishing (not sexual) term for lowlife, shore(bank) fishermen who baitfish typically without a license, regard to regulations, and etiquette towards other people, especially other fishermen following the rules.
> Damn, I couldn't find a spot at the river yesterday. It was totally full of googans hogging up the place, dropping f-bombs, and snagging fish.


Fish Cops 1-800-541-4646. Put them on speed dial. I call such people eigher "Idiots", who just don't know because that was how they were trained, or Aholes that know they are wrong and don't care. Let the cops work it out.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

rattler said:


> Fish Cops 1-800-541-4646. Put them on speed dial. I call such people eigher "Idiots", who just don't know because that was how they were trained, or Aholes that know they are wrong and don't care. Let the cops work it out.




Every time I call them they don't come.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fish123 said:


> Every time I call them they don't come.


It happens a lot everywhere .. I cant complain because I know what they are doing and they do a lot that you never know/hear about .
My advice is to get involved a bit deeper if you really care and it bothers you that much . Make some calls or try calling the real cops and they will normally stay until the right authorities get there .. Atleast here in DE they do .
Most fish cops around here know me know and in that time I have gotten some of the officers cards with cell and home numbers .. Guys who I would take my hat off to .. not the ones that cant tell a White Perch from a Striped Bass 
Last piece of advice is to be very careful when calling .. Sometimes it aint pretty and others it could have been worse .. I have seen and done it all including introducing myself as Officer such and such opcorn:

Sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do !

PS .. Everytime you see a fish cop at this location .. get their card if they have one or ask how to get in touch with "THEM" not the 800 #


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Googans are a disease;they are a degredation to those who know how to fish and follow the rules.Be carefull confronting them I rember Catman talking about how someone threatend him a knifepoint at Conowingo for explaining regulations.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

BigJeff823 said:


> Googans are a disease;they are a degredation to those who know how to fish and follow the rules.Be carefull confronting them I rember Catman talking about how someone threatend him a knifepoint at Conowingo for explaining regulations.


Yep.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

fish123 said:


> Every time I call them they don't come.


When I call, they come.:fishing:


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

RoryGoggin said:


> When I call, they come.:fishing:


Well that's good for you, but unfortunately I can't fish much in the salt and am confined to the James river most of the year, and when I call the DGIF they don't come. VMRC officers may be different.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*googan*

Hate the word. Been fishing both sand and boat for over fifty years. Mostly the good Lord loves ah's, he made a lot of them. But the honest guy, trying to learn and not having the Father I had to teach him to tie the knots and learn the manners of fishing with others is not a googan in my opinion.... the unwashed and wild child will not learn because they do not care. I have tried to impart any wisdom I may have to others over the years and have received many helpful suggestions also... googan kinda just sticks in my craw.... my dime.... salt


----------



## troutfishr (Nov 30, 2005)

*googans*



SALTSHAKER said:


> Hate the word. Been fishing both sand and boat for over fifty years. Mostly the good Lord loves ah's, he made a lot of them. But the honest guy, trying to learn and not having the Father I had to teach him to tie the knots and learn the manners of fishing with others is not a googan in my opinion.... the unwashed and wild child will not learn because they do not care. I have tried to impart any wisdom I may have to others over the years and have received many helpful suggestions also... googan kinda just sticks in my craw.... my dime.... salt


Hey saltshaker, I feel what you are saying, But what I believe fish123 is talking about are the ones that are so and you can tell the DIFFERENCE,we've all seen them, and sometimes I don't even bother to answer their questions that inevitably come my way after I've tried to explain the rules.Most of the kind you are talking about, well they are actually loking around when fishing to see if they spot someone who they think is knowledgable about fishing to ask questions of. Those type of people I love talking to, they are as eager to learn from us as we were to learn from our dads or other mentors in our lives. sorry for the book but this subject sometimes put me on my soapbox I see it more and more lately.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

SALTSHAKER said:


> Hate the word. Been fishing both sand and boat for over fifty years. Mostly the good Lord loves ah's, he made a lot of them. But the honest guy, trying to learn and not having the Father I had to teach him to tie the knots and learn the manners of fishing with others is not a googan in my opinion.... the unwashed and wild child will not learn because they do not care. I have tried to impart any wisdom I may have to others over the years and have received many helpful suggestions also... googan kinda just sticks in my craw.... my dime.... salt





troutfishr said:


> Hey saltshaker, I feel what you are saying, But what I believe fish123 is talking about are the ones that are so and you can tell the DIFFERENCE,we've all seen them, and sometimes I don't even bother to answer their questions that inevitably come my way after I've tried to explain the rules.Most of the kind you are talking about, well they are actually loking around when fishing to see if they spot someone who they think is knowledgable about fishing to ask questions of. Those type of people I love talking to, they are as eager to learn from us as we were to learn from our dads or other mentors in our lives. sorry for the book but this subject sometimes put me on my soapbox I see it more and more lately.






People that honestly want to learn are not googans. Ones who think they know it all spout off, and disrespect other anglers are googans. There's a difference between novice and a googan, the line is currently rot fuzzy for my tastes.


I understand the trials and tribulations people go though to learn how to fish. I was never thought, my father didn't fish, nor any other people in my family or any of my friends. I started out not knowing squat, and I slowly climbed up.

When I was 4 years old I went fishing at the Ocean Crest pier, and caught nothing, I only had my brother to help me, he thought me the very basics. I came back a few years later and was thought by a man who I will thank till the day I die, though I never so much as got his name. He thought me how to fish using the basic dropper look rig, which I caught small fish with.

So, now I help all who I can, but some don't want to learn, they're googans.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fish123 said:


> Every time I call them they don't come.


Keep calling. Try you senator/crongressman. Worked for me.


BigJeff823 said:


> Googans are a disease;they are a degredation to those who know how to fish and follow the rules.Be carefull confronting them I rember Catman talking about how someone threatend him a knifepoint at Conowingo for explaining regulations.


WE CALL THEM "IDIOTS"!!! Has been good enough for 100yrs. 


fish123 said:


> Well that's good for you, but unfortunately I can't fish much in the salt and am confined to the James river most of the year, and when I call the DGIF they don't come. VMRC officers may be different.


I agree, they have a boat problem.


fish123 said:


> People that honestly want to learn are not googans. Ones who think they know it all spout off, and disrespect other anglers are googans. There's a difference between novice and a googan, the line is currently rot fuzzy for my tastes.
> 
> NO, The spouters are AHOLES. Idiots are the hard to train.
> I understand the trials and tribulations people go though to learn how to fish. I was never thought, my father didn't fish, nor any other people in my family or any of my friends. I started out not knowing squat, and I slowly climbed up.
> ...


Idiots. Lets not try to put a "proper" name on this. Call them dumb, stupid, etc. Some people are just hard to train.


----------

